# .. تقسيط بطاقات سوا ..



## آجمل حكآية (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مرحباً

يوجد لدينا تقسيط بطاقات سوا
من 5000 إلى 20,000
.. لسكان مدينه الرياض فقط ..

للاستفسار ابو نواف

0553330039









​


----------

